
Using the URL to build database-free web apps - bryanbraun
https://www.bryanbraun.com/2019/12/07/using-the-url-to-build-database-free-web-apps/
======
iamlyingman
Yeah, this is cool. Combined with a url shortener that doesn't have length
limits this idea could really have legs.

I made a semi-stateful web page like this but I stored the state in a single
object that gets saved to local storage. Then I stringify that object and
email it to myself whenever I switch between phone and computer. ...The web
page can read in the string.
[https://smchughinfo.github.io/search.html](https://smchughinfo.github.io/search.html)

It works good enough for me. But the holy grail would be a way to store that
state so that different devices could share state without having to do
anything. Hmm.

~~~
netchkin
Although URL shorthener essentially brings in the database the article was
trying to avoid in the first place, I was thinking on similar terms. It allows
identity-less scenarios very easily, e.g. for effortless product evaluation.

------
agsilvio
I love this idea, but it offloads the task of storage to the user. Of the user
stores these URLs inefficiently (e.g. twitter), it would create a lot of
digital garbage.

One big positive concerns sensitive info. The app wouldn't have to store it.

------
zelly
Godbolt.org Compiler Explorer works like this. Your code snippets are stored
in the URL you share, so none of your code has to be persisted on the server.

~~~
tylerhou
Not if you press the share button which generates a short link that doesn’t
have enough entropy to store the entire content.

------
bitfhacker
Another example of this technique is
[https://sequencediagram.org](https://sequencediagram.org)

------
VeninVidiaVicii
How is this different from the GET method in PHP?

~~~
netchkin
I am not versed in PHP, but the article assumes HTTP usage, most probably HTTP
GET method. I guess PHP GET you mention is a way to issue HTTP GET request.

